# Carnival?



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

It's Paphos Carnival, lots of kids costumes in the shops but no idea what's going on or when or where? Would love to join in or see it? 

I get the feeling it's for the children, those with young ones here may be wondering or know?

I spent Carnival in Venice... Anything like that? Hate the idea od missing it when I sould be in the heart of it X


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI lot of things going on this week but main carnival is next sat old town 
more info on rockfm.
hope the weather is better by then
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> It's Paphos Carnival, lots of kids costumes in the shops but no idea what's going on or when or where? Would love to join in or see it?
> 
> I get the feeling it's for the children, those with young ones here may be wondering or know?
> 
> I spent Carnival in Venice... Anything like that? Hate the idea od missing it when I sould be in the heart of it X


There is a big parade along the front by the harbour and usually a huge party outside the town hall, opposite the main police station. There will no doubt be lots more going on but those are permanent fixtures on carnival day.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> It's Paphos Carnival, lots of kids costumes in the shops but no idea what's going on or when or where?
> 
> It is Carnival, Cyprus's version of Mardi Gras. The celebration run up to the beginning of Orthodox Lent There are parades over the next week or so throughout Cyprus, not just Paphos. The biggest are in Limassol. Next week the Orthodox Church starts the Lent fast. Monday 2nd March is Green Monday and a National Holiday. Its the day when Cypriot housewives clean their houses and then families go out, have a picnic and fly kites.
> 
> ...


----------

